# Brake pad retaining screw



## wisdom (25 Jun 2018)

Evening folks.
Just wondered if anyone has a couple of the small screws that hold the brake block.
Local bike shops have none.
Picture shows where it should be.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2018)

Not strictly neccesary as brake force should hold them in. However, it is possible to pop one out in reverse when shuffling the bike around. Should be a tiny grub screw probably M3 or M4?


----------



## Ian H (25 Jun 2018)

I always throw them away. I have some shoes without them. I haven't managed to persuade any blocks to come out accidentally. They are a symptom of H&S gawn mad


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2018)

Sure I'll have one in garage somewhere !


----------



## mjr (25 Jun 2018)

Some blocks come with new ones. 3mm Allen head IIRC. Very small and prone to rust if not stainless.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Jun 2018)

Ian H said:


> I always throw them away. I have some shoes without them. I haven't managed to persuade any blocks to come out accidentally. They are a symptom of H&S gawn mad


I dropped one whilst fettling the bike the day before Mad Jack (a scenic Audax m'lud). Somehow I contrived to shed the unretained brake block at the first checkpoint. The remaining hilly kilometers were "interesting" in a not got all my brakes kind of a way.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> I dropped one whilst fettling the bike the day before Mad Jack (a scenic Audax m'lud). Somehow I contrived to shed the unretained brake block at the first checkpoint. The remaining hilly kilometers were "interesting" in a not got all my brakes kind of a way.



Interesting. I have (experimentally) tried and failed to make that happen.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jun 2018)

Youngest lad somehow managed to make a front pad fall out halfway around Gisburn MTB trails. I swapped a rear pad to the front to replace the absentee and he finished off the rest of the ride with just front brakes. Not ideal on the downhill sections!


----------



## wisdom (26 Jun 2018)

Thanks all for the info I guess I'll leave it out.
Just like things to be right.


----------

